# Mini-Nubians, anyone?



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

My husband and I are considering starting some mini-Nubians, but are novices. There are some ND bucks available in our area that could be bred with our Nubian does, but we have a lot of questions about how to do it, how long it takes, etc. Has anyone out there had some experience with doing this? I would love to hear from anyone with some knowledge...any is more than I have! Thanks, Brooke


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you PM the member eliya, she breeds mini-nubians and she knows a lot about them, here is her website: http://greengablesfarm.tripod.com/


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

check out my site also
http://heavenlyhavenmininubians.tripod.com
i am from NY also
email me
[email protected]
if you have any questions


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Dannette Hackman-Echo Hills Farm has mini Nubians. Her website is http://www.echohillsfarm.com . She also has mini-LaManchas and Mini Oberhaslis. I used to have mini Oberhaslis-but recently sold out. I made it to the 4th generations with mine-so I almost made it to the purebred status. I know some folks go with the mini LaManchas and Mini Nubians because they tend to be easier to sell-especially the mini Nubians. But, I liked the challenge with the mini Oberhaslis of getting the correct coloring. Although I found out this last time that it was a bad idea to breed father/daughter with the buck that I had because the coloring of the kids was not correct-although they certainly were cute. For more information you can go to http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com . That is the MDGA website-or atleast it was the last I went to that link. There are also a couple of more registries out there. However, MDGA has been around a long time. And I hear now that it has a new person running it-it is running much quicker and smoother on getting paperwork back to people.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Sarah! I'd be glad to answer any questions you might have Brooke. I've been raising MiniNubians for almost ten years and although I don't know everything by a long shot, I can probably answer at least some of your questions.  Also I can refer you to a lot of places where you can find out more information. I would recommend joining my Yahoo group as well as the MiniNubian Yahoo group. Both places are good for learning about the MiniNubian breed. Here's a link to my Yahoo group:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/GreenGablesMiniNubians/ You can see information on breeding MiniNubians, goat milk recipes, FAQ's on how we do things on our farm and lots of other great info.
And here's a link to the MiniNubians Yahoo list:
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/MiniNubians/ There are lots of wonderful people on this list that would be glad to answer any questions you may have.

The MDGA and TMGR both have good information on the Mini breeds as well. Their websites are:
http://miniaturedairygoats.com/ and http://tmgronline.org

My website has a small information page about the MiniNubians, but if you really want to get into the nitty, gritty details, I'd recommend joining my list. 

Good luck with the MiniNubians, I KNOW you will LOVE them. They are such a wonderful breed!


----------

